# Sneak peek...



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Next project, waaaay outside my box! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay CJ - I LOVE that .... 

Why is that way outside your box? 

Love it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh I don't know... style, colors... I tend to stick with traditional quilts and muted dark fabrics.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You're getting into my colors and styles!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Time to expand my horizons I guess. I've grown rather tired of my stash, thank heavens I read Bonnie Hunters tip... "if it's still ugly, you haven't cut it up small enough yet". Hehehe


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Love it...especially the colors!

Marsha


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love that. I can't wait for you to finish so we can see how it will look!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That looks like a block from a book sitting on my table right now!!

It's always good to step outta your box now and again! Makes you grow as a quilter. And you're doing it so well...those curves turned out great!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Curve is perfect!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I love the fabrics!!(and the pattern). It's always good to step outside your comfort zone occasionally. It took me awhile to convince my friend of that and she's finally expanding and trying new things.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, that's going to be gorgeous! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

It's awesome....is there anything you can't sew?!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL yes ma'am... CLOTHES! And I so want to be able to!

Thanks everyone. I have it in my head to sew a little teeny half inch sashing in black between all the blocks for a stained glass look, but I'll have to lay it out first and see.



Delrio said:


> It's awesome....is there anything you can't sew?!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ said:


> LOL yes ma'am... CLOTHES! And I so want to be able to!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I have it in my head to sew a little teeny half inch sashing in black between all the blocks for a stained glass look, but I'll have to lay it out first and see.


:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
I LOVE IT !!!!!!
I think the black sashing sounds like a good idea !!!!!
Can't wait to see it ....
BTW...I have seen some of the pants you have made...they look Great to me !!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !!! You ARE out of your box !! but I like it !!!! Looks tedious !!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Bopeep, I have finally settled on a pants pattern that I love and have made enough of them now that I have them down pat, size included, LOL. But they're super simple, a one seam pant, with huge cargo pockets and front pleats.

Miz Mary, it is tedious but it's also extremely wasteful. After sewing together "Strata's", which for my quilt each strata consists of 24 1.5 inch by 22 inch strips sewn together, then the circles and wedges are cut out of them, leaving a good half of the strata as waste.. not big enough for another piece.

I'm going to have to come up with another project for all the leftovers, no way could I bring myself to trash all that fabric!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I sat and stared at it for awhile, studying your choices of colors and prints. 

All I can say is WOW. 

You ARE good!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Ardie, this one is really challenging me.

Here's where I'm at... getting ready to rip the top row apart and re-arrange it... AGAIN! My eye is instantly drawn to the middle 2 quarter circles... just ain't right! I'm going to have to turn them. Sigh...


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's working up very well.

I'm not sure I see the same thing you do on the top row, though. I do see a lot of 'bright' in the center, though. Is there a block there that is just strips and not a curve? (3rd row, 3rd one over)

The black sashing & gold corner stones really help to set off the blocks! Nice touch!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh WOW CJ !!! Thats really amazing !! One can look at that quite awhile !!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Good eye Busybee . Yes there are two blocks that aren't circles, one is a solid of the focus print, the other is the one you noticed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was seeing the not circle pieces also.

I think you're going to like it better changing the top around a bit. But, LOVE IT


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like just looking at it! That is really pretty fabric.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful job CJ--looks very labor intensive.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

wow.... beautiful....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW



I'm askeered of circles...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I got the borders on yesterday and hope to quilt it today if I feel well enough, freaking hormone therapy has gone from making me feel human again to sick again. I think I'm overdosed... LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sure hope you can get the meds set to "just feel good". 

Take it easy, nice thing about this - it can wait a few hours or days until you are ready.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo! All done! Sorry for the crappy pictures, it was too windy outside, too dark inside, and it's supposed to rain tomorrow.

The quilting doesn't show well in the top photos, but I used a variegated thread on top.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, as always, the work is beautiful. Your imagination is better than mine because I didn't like the first picture at all. HOwever, the finished project is very nice. 

I recommend you try more clothing construction. It is so much more fun than quilts! The fabric, the construction techniques, the alterations, the embellishments....endless possibilities. Just like your quilts, you have to practice to get better. So jump in!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful. Just beautiful.

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that CJ. You did very well!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls!

CountrySunshine, I would love to learn more about sewing clothes. I purchased some software to draft my own clothes, and was signed up for a 3 day hands on seminar this spring, but the lady cancelled because her husband got sick. :awh:

I also bought the Islander system DVD set... figuring I could teach myself a lot, but dang I just can't find enough time in my day to learn all this stuff! I have no sewing background, no one in my family sews so I didn't grow up learning. I got the bug to make a quilt (thanks to my hubby, it was actually his desire to learn to quilt) when I was in my late 30's, and so I haven't been sewing very long.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

CJ said:


> thank heavens I read Bonnie Hunters tip... "if it's still ugly, you haven't cut it up small enough yet". Hehehe


ohhh I like that! I can actually put that phrase to use!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

